# Philippine/Arnis, Kali words we butchered!



## Guro Harold (Mar 29, 2002)

Toasty's comments in the "Last interview" thread made me decide to come clean on Philippine/Arnis words that I have personally mangled.:idunno:   

So, here are some words that I have butchered or have heard butchered since I have been studying Arnis, please, confess yours too!!!

Arnis            -> arn-niece (Southern US)
Anyo Isa      -> anyo -  EEsaww (Southern US) 
Palis-Palis    -> Palace-Palace (Southern US)
Tapi-Tapi      -> Tauwpee - Tauwpee (New England, Mixed with Texas Accent )


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 29, 2002)

Arnis.  Arn-eess or Arn- ISS ??


----------



## Toasty (Mar 29, 2002)

Arnis   =  me-> Ar-neice.  
Eskrima =  me-> Eh scream a

probably more, but my point was that  for someone who says he has so many years of training with so many notable teachers in the Filipino arts, he should know the correct pronunciation by now (especially when he said it and immediately afterword Prof. Presas corrects him {several times}).
When i learn/hear the correct spelling & pronunciation i try to correct myself.

I know that to some people this may sound like nitpicking, but the overall point is how much are you paying attention? If it becomes inconsequential to you that even such a "small" thing like continually mispronouncing a word or two here & there or "clipping" instead of simply placing, where does it stop? How much are you overlooking in the interest of "nitpicking"?
Especially in Balintawak where simple hand placement can mean the difference between something working into cuentada or ending right there due to a lack of options [very subtle, yet very crucial].

anyway my .02
Rob


----------



## Guro Harold (Mar 29, 2002)

The purpose of why I started this thread was not to criticize but to point out from my own example that no one is perfect.

As much as I love the FMA, it is an adoptive culture to me so there are plenty of terms, pronounciations, history, and context that I will never fully understand or correctly pronounce.

Looking to our Grand Master again for an example, he never let the fact that he did not speak english perfectly get in the way of effectively conveying and communicating his art, commitment, desire, culture, and energy.

Content of character to me outweighs syntax.

So could we all, you know, just chill.  I would have quoted Rodney King but he got his a** kicked by men with sticks.


----------

